# Check list



## dboz (Mar 25, 2018)

As we are new to motorhomes, does anyone have a to do list of things that need to be done before setting off, and or leaving a site,? Mainly so nothing is likely to get broken or left, it's an old age thing with us.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a list stuck to the steering wheel.
By memory.
Check cupboards and drawers are locked.
Cooker lid down. 
Nothing on the draining board or loose on work tops etc.
All Windows and hatches secured.
Fridge on battery ( yours may switch automatically if it's a brand new van).
When you switch the engine on make sure the step retracts.I

That's from memory there maybe more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 2' x 6'' piece of ply I put in front of the speedo, says Step Heki and EHU on it, and I still start to drive off sometimes :roll:


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

The list we used when we first started.
Obviously, your set-up will differ but maybe gives you some thoughts for your own list.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Gellyneck said:


> The list we used when we first started.
> Obviously, your set-up will differ but maybe gives you some thoughts for your own list.


Well done , that is some list.
Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Check: wife on board?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dboz

gellyneck's list includes a lot of items that need stowing/securing which may not apply to many motorhomes, including ours.

Our list is simple enough to do from memory.

I do the external walkaround check which covers

Gas off
Windows closed. 
Hatches locked
Hook-up detached (at home only, as we never use it touring)

A look for obstructions to exit parking - above and below)

Meanwhile OH is doing internal

No loose items on surfaces.
TV and bathroom doors closed
Curtains secured
Kitchen draws locked
Rooflight down.
Fridge switched to engine battery
Step retracted

Phone(also our satnav) plugged in.


We can be away in 3 mins. max.

Checklist if you want, but doing it from the seat would still need a physical inspection, especially outside.

I suggest as a new starter you just look around several times and mentally note what is necessary, until it becomes second nature.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have a 2' x 6'' piece of ply I put in front of the speedo, says Step Heki and EHU on it, and I still start to drive off sometimes :roll:


If our leclic isn't unplugged when we start the engine it screams at us, so no way can I drive away with it plugged in.

Gas stays on as we have on route gas heating, but why turn it off Geoff. Am I going to wish I hadn't asked that question.:serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a good facility and not that difficult to implement either, did hans fit it?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No it was already in the van, it also shouts if you leave the fridge on mains and drive off, but not if its left on gas, I have driven many times with the fridge still on gas, waste of gas when it could be supplied from the vehicle.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> If our leclic isn't unplugged when we start the engine it screams at us, so no way can I drive away with it plugged in.
> 
> Gas stays on as we have on route gas heating*, but why turn it off Geoff.* Am I going to wish I hadn't asked that question.:serious:


We do not have Secumotion, which in a crash situation stops the supply from the bottles to the appliances, so in our case any damage to a pipe or appliance could cause a leak, and if there were an ignition source a nasty gas-fed fire.

Additionally any weak point in the gas pipes/joints is more likely to turn into a leak while one is bouncing along with vibrations and might not be detected while driving - well not till Basia lights a cigarette:surprise:

Compris?

From threads on the subject it seems not many owners leave the gas on without Secumotion.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> We do not have Secumotion, which in a crash situation stops the supply from the bottles to the appliances, so in our case any damage to a pipe or appliance could cause a leak, and if there were an ignition source a nasty gas-fed fire.
> 
> Additionally any weak point in the gas pipes/joints is more likely to turn into a leak while one is bouncing along with vibrations and might not be detected while driving - well not till Basia lights a cigarette:surprise:
> 
> ...


I bet they do Geoff...even if they say they don't!

We have 'en route' heating so leave it on all the time as we have the safety devices but I never turned it off when we didn't have en route heating if I'm honest.

Graham :serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Never turned off the gas in the caravans either, thats from 1981. 
I have a good maintenance man :laugh:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you like the high tech approach, then google 'Trello' which may be helpful. There is another one called 'Evernote'.

I just use scraps of paper and a pencil meself. :laugh:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This may help;

Checking a motorhome before moving off.

*G*as is the cylinder and all appliances turned off? (Unless exempt)

*E*lectricity	is the EHU disconnected and stowed? 12v turned off (Unless exempt)

*A*erial is the aerial/satellite dish stowed securely?

*R*oof vent	are all roof vents closed and secured and nets /blinds open?

*S*ecure	are all cupboard doors and wardrobe doors firmly locked, is the glass cover over the hob? All external lockers closed and locked? Bikes secured to rack?

Have a quick walk round and check all external fixings are properly closed and locked;

Check the EHU cover is closed,

Is the 'fridge turned to 12v for travelling (unless 'fridge is automatic power select)

Have any ramps been recovered and stowed?

Have any anti-sinking mats been recovered?

Has the grey water been emptied before leaving site?

Do you need a water top up before leaving?

Does the toilet cassette need emptying?

Check the tyre pressures, oil level, screen wash level, coolant level, fuel level.

Is the windscreen clean?

Have you paid any site fees applicable?

*Lastly*, have you picked up all items from the ground as you move off? * Go back and check.....*

The attachments are a Word version of what's written above and hopefully a Word versio of things to take in it.... sadly it will not upload an Excel version which IMO is much more useful........

Hope they help and enjoy your MH.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have a simple system. 

I "do" all the outside stuff anyway so check outside (just the EHU and door D lock stowed; lockers all locked) and Mrs GMJ locks the drawers/cupboards inside. Then when I am in the cab I ask if the drawers/cupboards are locked just to double check.

Works every time!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Regarding turning off the gas, I have wondered about the actuality of a crash, and what would happen, my first though would be that if the pipe was damaged after the regulator, you are not going to get bottle pressure, only 30mb, so not as bad as it might be maybe, and even then it would depend on which pipe was leaking if only one unless it was leaking for a while, you'd probably jsut get a small fire, assuming there was an ignition source.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> We do not have Secumotion, which in a crash situation stops the supply from the bottles to the appliances, so in our case any damage to a pipe or appliance could cause a leak, and if there were an ignition source a nasty gas-fed fire.
> 
> Additionally any weak point in the gas pipes/joints is more likely to turn into a leak while one is bouncing along with vibrations and might not be detected while driving - well not till Basia lights a cigarette:surprise:
> 
> ...


I think its time you spent some of your millions on a new van Kapitän.>


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Having seen a MH go up in flames with gas cylinder turned on - it did not last long..... the second cylinder exploded shortly after the first gave vent to the gout of flame and the ignition source was simply the hot metal and sparks as it skidded on it's side down the road - we fortunately got the sole occupant out with only minor burns (to us and him) and the Fire Service kept everyone clear while it burned out that only took about 20 minutes and it was a horrifing demo. of what can happen.....

I believe but do not KNOW that unless you have a safe gas system e.g. the Truma one (Secumotion) that permits the gas to be left on while the vehicle is in motion then your insurance is likely to be invalidated in the case of a fire where it can be discovered that the valves are left open....... I was also told that the Truma system cannot be retrofitted but must be original equipment due to the requirements for the gas tubing and it's protection.

To me it seems sensible it keep it off while travelling..


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Having seen a MH go up in flames with gas cylinder turned on - it did not last long..... the second cylinder exploded shortly after the first gave vent to the gout of flame and the ignition source was simply the hot metal and sparks as it skidded on it's side down the road - we fortunately got the sole occupant out with only minor burns (to us and him) and the Fire Service kept everyone clear while it burned out that only took about 20 minutes and it was a horrifing demo. of what can happen.....
> 
> I believe but do not KNOW that unless you have a safe gas system e.g. the Truma one (Secumotion) that permits the gas to be left on while the vehicle is in motion then your insurance is likely to be invalidated in the case of a fire where it can be discovered that the valves are left open....... I was also told that the Truma system cannot be retrofitted but must be original equipment due to the requirements for the gas tubing and it's protection.
> 
> To me it seems sensible it keep it off while trvelling..


In this country there is a gas TÜV / MOT every 2 years.


----------



## dboz (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, I did try and view the attachment with your list on but can't, the van is a 2002. Think I need a list as I've forgotten plenty of things when we had the caravan, now I'm even older it will probably be worse.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dboz said:


> Thanks for the advice, I did try and view the attachment with your list on but can't, the van is a 2002. Think I need a list as I've forgotten plenty of things when we had the caravan, now I'm even older it will probably be worse.


Here you are. Click on to open it.


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

dboz said:


> Thanks for the advice, I did try and view the attachment with your list on but can't, the van is a 2002. Think I need a list as I've forgotten plenty of things when we had the caravan, now I'm even older it will probably be worse.


If it's the pdf I attached here's the content -

Before You Set Off In Your Motorhome
External
1) Leisure battery secured?
2) External cables (EHU \ aerial) disconnected, coiled and stored?
3) Gas bottles secured and turned off?
4) External lockers, water filler cap, gas and shower outlets secured?
5) Rear ladder and spare wheel cover secured and locked?
6) Headlight protectors secured?
7) Habitation door grab rail locked in open position?
Internal
8) All jars, cans and bottles stowed securely (no heavy items in overhead lockers)?
9) Bar bottles stored securely?
10) Kitchen appliances stored securely?
11) Microwave plate removed and stored?
12) All internal lockers, cupboard doors and lounge \ bedroom drawers locked?
13) All beds, including centre slide out and overcab ladder, secured?
14) Main table locked in transit cupboard?
15) Coffee table locked in travelling position?
16) TV aerial retracted and locked?
17) Lounge TV secured or stored (including wall bracket - if required)?
18) Drop down TV powered off and secured?
19) Battery charger, water heater and space heater turned off?
20) Cooker turned off and oven \ grill trays removed and stored?
21) Shower doors closed?
22) All roof lights closed and secured with blinds open?
23) All windows closed and secured?
24) Lounge and kitchen curtains \ blinds opened?
25) Bedroom blinds closed?
26) Lounge seating in travelling configuration?
Cab
27) Cab seats locked in forward facing position and seats adjusted correctly?
28) Sat Nav and traffic update aerial mounted and plugged in?
29) Dash Cam and GPS aerial mounted and plugged in?
30) USB key plugged into Media Centre?
31) Ensure entrance step retracts on engine start-up.
32) Road lights checked and working correctly?
Services
33) Waste water tank emptied?
34) Fresh water tank emptied or part-filled, as required?
35) Toilet cassette emptied, cleaned and primed, as required?
36) Fridge is on "Auto" operation?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Regarding turning off the gas, I have wondered about the actuality of a crash, and what would happen, my first though would be that if the pipe was damaged after the regulator, you are not going to get bottle pressure, only 30mb, so not as bad as it might be maybe, and even then it would depend on which pipe was leaking if only one unless it was leaking for a while, you'd probably jsut get a small fire, assuming there was an ignition source.


Kev

I would first answer that by referring to Penquin post No. 19.

Secondly, as to a 30Mb fueled gas fire, remenber there are a lot of combustible materials - wood, plastic, upholstery - in a MH, so it could quicky become a major fire, which could not be dealt with by use of a 1-2Kg extinguisher. EVACUATE! EVACUATE! would be my call.

Even with a Secumotion system a rupture after the cut-off would still provide the gas in the pipes.

Remember I was trained to think of all the 'what ifs'

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I think its time you spent some of your millions on a new van Kapitän.>


Jan

What prompted those 'devilish' thoughts?

New motorhome (not 'van' please)? Just because we do not have Secumotion and on-the-road gas heating?

And where do you get the idea of 'millions' from? Unless you are using Polish Zloty, when I might creep in.

My turn for the >>>

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> What prompted those 'devilish' thoughts?
> 
> ...


Times getting short Kapitän :frown2: for me and for you, can´t take it with you and you were talking about someone else buying what you want and then you could have it second hand later when it might be too later. :crying:

You keep enjoying what you have and turn orf the gas to keep you safe. I'm only pulling your leg of course.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We have a laminated sheet. One side for setting up the other for packing up and going out during day or night...we never forget anything now.

Hope that helps

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Times getting short Kapitän :frown2: for me and for you, can´t take it with you and *you were talking about someone else buying what you want and then you could have it second hand later when it might be too later. :crying:*
> 
> You keep enjoying what you have and turn orf the gas to keep you safe. I'm only pulling your leg of course.


Jan

I only said that in context of when we might be free to long-term, whch we are not now for reasons I have rehearsed before. Even then the only wish list items over and above our excellent Arto would be extra payload and an island bed.

But since we cannot change our limited few weeks touring a year there is no point in changing up now, especially since we have a 3850kg MPLM which could be downplated to 3500kg were I to lose C1 before we can go long-term, but have just renewed it.

If the time came and we wanted to go upmarket and the spec was not on the 2nd hand market, then yes we could spash out, but at the expense of my 'young kid's' inheritance - she might prefer to have me climbing over her in the transverse bed:wink2::grin2:

Geoff


----------



## dboz (Mar 25, 2018)

Good morning, many thanks for the list. Printed it out, now can set off on a journey without worries I have missed something.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Regarding turning off the gas, I have wondered about the actuality of a crash, and what would happen, my first though would be that if the pipe was damaged after the regulator, you are not going to get bottle pressure, only 30mb, so not as bad as it might be maybe, and even then it would depend on which pipe was leaking if only one unless it was leaking for a while, you'd probably jsut get a small fire, assuming there was an ignition source.


In the nineties we attended a race meeting at Brands Hatch, not far from us a brand new Royale Motorhome caught fire and was gone in less than five minutes.

At the first shout I was outside with a fire extinguisher only to see the complete vehicle engulfed in flames. From what we were told, the owner had left a cigarette lighter on top of the Truma heater. Luckily the two inhabitants escaped and no one else or any other vehicles were damaged, but if I hadn't see it with my own eyes I wouldn't have believed how fast it went up.

On another occasion when travelling in Cornwall we passed a caravan by the roadside that had just been burnt to a cinder. Not a pleasant site.


----------

